

Hacker leaves behind encrypted message after hack. Any clue? - tdkr
http://www.techinasia.com/singapore-newspaper-straits-times-hacked-messiah-anonymous-collective/

======
tdkr
this is the so-called encrypted message:

22 66 5e 7b a8 68 c9 0d f3 f0 47 c9 d2 e5 4a 33 02 be 20 f4 15 29 5e 7b 76 12
8d 5f 1f dd 59 44

